# New to HauntForum



## stacey (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi! My name is Stacey, I live in Minerva, Ohio. I have been hosting a Halloween Bash and home/outdoor display for the last 3 years. I have always loved Halloween, but didnt get into big time decorating till a trip to a Halloween campout. We have been going to The Midwest Haunters Convention for the last two years and we love it!!! :xbones:


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome Stacey!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Stacey, glad you're here!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

awesome!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Howdy


----------



## langolier (May 21, 2011)




----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

